# Long Tubes and Tune... What a Difference!!!



## tturk (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok so I installed the Long Tubes about a month ago, and I had only drove the car once or twice since. Now that the weather is ok... I took the GTO to get tuned. All I have to say is WOW!  Not only is it running stronger but it seems to just run smoother and better, its like a totally new car! I'm so excited that i went through a tank of gas in 3 days!!! Haha couldnt keep my foot out of it! The SuperMaxx Headers and the Borla Cat back make an excellent combination that is relatively quiet when idling or just putting around, but as soon as i cut it loose... WOW! everyone around knows it! haha. 

I will get some pics and sounds up soon!


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

Agreed. I put long tubes on mine and got it tuned and it was a 100% turnaround. What tune did you use? I got mine tuned by HPTuners.


----------



## tturk (Feb 8, 2006)

I had mine tuned at a local shop here in Cincinnati. They did a great job. They were able to debug my O2 sensor issues, do the tune and other minor things like 1st-4th skip shift for about $400. It would have been less but I ended up having a bad O2 and the wiring harnesses supplied with my headers needed to be re-pinned, so I paid a little labor. Regardless it was well worth it!


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

tturk said:


> I had mine tuned at a local shop here in Cincinnati. They did a great job. They were able to debug my O2 sensor issues, do the tune and other minor things like 1st-4th skip shift for about $400. It would have been less but I ended up having a bad O2 and the wiring harnesses supplied with my headers needed to be re-pinned, so I paid a little labor. Regardless it was well worth it!


Any dyno number gains???


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

my dyno gains are 383 hp and 387 torque at the wheels with a tune and long tubes. So that puts it around 440/445 at the flywheel, respectively. I was told there is about a 15% loss in the drivetrain with a 6 spd so thats how I calculated it. Sound about right to anyone?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

StaleyCornell said:


> my dyno gains are 383 hp and 387 torque at the wheels with a tune and long tubes. So that puts it around 440/445 at the flywheel, respectively. I was told there is about a 15% loss in the drivetrain with a 6 spd so thats how I calculated it. Sound about right to anyone?


440.45! 

Are LT's the only thing you have performance wise? I know guys have gained a lot just from a tune. With all I have, I'm hoping to get at least 400 to the ground. When I get a CAM I'm shooting for at least 465 to the ground, that'll be 500 to the crank.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i had about 22% drivetrain losses on my 06 m12. stock dyno was 312 horses on the mustang dyno


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

I was thinking it was closer to a 20% loss in the drivetrain but they told me 15. So who knows. I only have the K&N cold air, long tubes and the tune.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I love the way headers sound on a cold morning. All the neighbors on my street know when I leave for work!:cool


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

hey PEARL JAM...love the name. Does my screenname sound familiar to you? :lol:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

StaleyCornell said:


> hey PEARL JAM...love the name. Does my screenname sound familiar to you? :lol:


:confused :willy: :confused


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

well, I will give you a hint.......Layne Staley and Chris Cornell...


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

StaleyCornell said:


> well, I will give you a hint.......Layne Staley and Chris Cornell...


Chains and Soundgarden!:cheers


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

Long tube header definately need a tune. I hear about guys running long tube headers for months or longer without a tune. 

Long tubes Headers without a tune make very little or no HP (on most GTOs). My 05 GTO actually lost HP after Kook's long tubes and high flow cats were put on the car. But with tuning power jumped up 38 rwhp over my original baseline. 

With a tune, my car was a completely different animal.


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

:agree


----------



## Bertich (Mar 7, 2007)

tturk said:


> Ok so I installed the Long Tubes about a month ago, and I had only drove the car once or twice since. Now that the weather is ok... I took the GTO to get tuned. All I have to say is WOW!  Not only is it running stronger but it seems to just run smoother and better, its like a totally new car! I'm so excited that i went through a tank of gas in 3 days!!! Haha couldnt keep my foot out of it! The SuperMaxx Headers and the Borla Cat back make an excellent combination that is relatively quiet when idling or just putting around, but as soon as i cut it loose... WOW! everyone around knows it! haha.
> 
> I will get some pics and sounds up soon!


I have not driven a car with headers in a long time. In the old days you could here the valves ticking from the cars intererior. Do you have that problem? Also how muche louder is it at indle or when your just cruising on the freeway at 80? I like the extra ponies but I think of my GTO as a luxury sports car and don't want to lose that. If it is not too much louder the headers would let you have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

:agree Got any sound clips?? I love how quiet my car is right now, and don't want to go back to the Sonic Boom exhaust I had on my Subie. I'd be awesome to hear it.


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

exwrx said:


> :agree Got any sound clips?? I love how quiet my car is right now, and don't want to go back to the Sonic Boom exhaust I had on my Subie. I'd be awesome to hear it.


Your car will not be quiet with long tube headers. They significanlty increase the volume (but in a good way). Even the stock catback exhaust with long tubes is pretty loud. But it sounds really good. It's pretty aggressive but not too bad. 

Long tubes plus most aftermarket exhaust = explosively loud (NASCAR like) (but killer sounding).

Magna Flow is the only exhaust I know that is pretty quiet (very close to the stock catback). A lot of guys that don't want their exhaust to get too loud get the Magna Flow exhaust to go with their long tube headers.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

BLACK05GTO said:


> Your car will not be quiet with long tube headers. They significanlty increase the volume (but in a good way). Even the stock catback exhaust with long tubes is pretty loud. But it sounds really good. It's pretty aggressive but not too bad.
> 
> Long tubes plus most aftermarket exhaust = explosively loud (NASCAR like) (but killer sounding).
> 
> Magna Flow is the only exhaust I know that is pretty quiet (very close to the stock catback). A lot of guys that don't want their exhaust to get too loud get the Magna Flow exhaust to go with their long tube headers.


Thanks. That's good to know.


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

LYNMUP said:


> 440.45!
> 
> Are LT's the only thing you have performance wise? I know guys have gained a lot just from a tune. With all I have, I'm hoping to get at least 400 to the ground. When I get a CAM I'm shooting for at least 465 to the ground, that'll be 500 to the crank.


Your shooting with the cam for 465 RWHP is waaaayyy toooo large!


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I said I was going to leave mine stock other than the Predator tune, but all these longtube and exhaust threads are making me want to really make this thing scare small children and women when I hit the loud pedal.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

06GTO said:


> Your shooting with the cam for 465 RWHP is waaaayyy toooo large!



Right! CAM and head combo together...Seems I didn't mention that!

Sometimes I say stuff and don't think about it!

A Dyno shop near me said the most he's seem from a head/cam combo was 475 rwhp with so/so streetability manners. Hopefuly with my other mods, I'll reach that with good drivability and gas consumption. I know that I'll have to beef up my drivetrain if I get too close to the majic 500 hp range.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I took the GOAT to the DYNO shop and had him do a base tune before my cam install on Monday. I got 362.1 hp @ 5600rpm and 365 tq @ 4800 rpm. That was un tuned. I would of loved to have it dyno tuned with my mods and then have the cam install and then tuned again to see the real difference. Too bad I'm not made of money. I'm sure after geting it tuned, I would of goten another 25 - 30 horses out of it. Since the Kook's went on, I've lived with a CEL and a sweet rich smell of unburnt exhaust gasses. MAN, I can't wait until they get it done!


----------

